# Unseriöse Anbieter



## cool-2 (11. August 2002)

Nach vielen Beiträgen zu unzuverlässigen Händlern, eine gute und schlechte Nachricht. Die Bike-Piraten sind von Ebay gesperrt worden, die neuen Geschäftsbedingungen greifen. Leider wird dies eine oder andere andere Schnäppchen nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen. Sicherlich ist auch richtig die Gemeinde der Ebayuser zu schützen. Vielleicht wird Captainhook die Lehren daraus ziehen?

Cool-2


----------



## Dr.CYCLE (12. August 2002)

Der Geschäftsführer ist wohl über alle Berge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (12. August 2002)

wäre nett wenn ihr mal die ganze geschichte erläutert.

gruss andreas


----------



## crazy-spy (12. August 2002)

Joa!!! Wäre nich schlecht! Also mitm Käptn hab ich auch ne schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, sehe das aber als Einzelfall an...wenn man sich das gesamte Profil anschaut...!!!


----------



## theworldburns (12. August 2002)

was hatter denn gemacht der gute captain? jedenfalls hatters ma verpeilt dass ich mir n rahmen ersteigert hatte und mich nich mehr gemeldet hab, hab ne pos. bewertung bekommen lol


----------



## crazy-spy (12. August 2002)

Hab auch ne pos Bewertung von dem bekommen, weil ich das Geld ja auch rucki zucki brauchte!!!
Habe fast 5 Wochen auf Rapidfires gewartet!!! Das war zu viel!!!


----------



## theworldburns (12. August 2002)

aua... und ich hätte mir bei dem fast mal ne bremse gekauft...


----------



## crazy-spy (12. August 2002)

Joa! Das geilste war, ich brauchte die ganz dringend!!! Der hat zwar teils geile Angebote, aber bieten tu ich da nimmer, zumal ich glaube´, der würde mit mir eh nicht mehr ins Geschäft kommen!!!


----------



## Voodoo3Killer (13. August 2002)

Was denn, wie denn wo denn?!

Worum geht's?


----------



## cool-2 (13. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Voodoo3Killer _
> *Was denn, wie denn wo denn?!
> 
> Worum geht's? *



Schlimme Finger bei Ebay. Verkaufen, per Vorrauszahlung kassieren und später, immer später -> nach sechs Wochen liefern.


----------



## captain-hooc (14. August 2002)

Hallo Biker

Ich würde gerne mal was klarstellen :

1. Klar ist , das bei uns einiges drunter und drüber gegangen ist.
und es ist weiter klar , daß sicherlich manche ( und das ist wirklich nur ein verschwindend kleiner Teil unserer Kunden ) unzufrieden waren.
2. Dieses Forum ist dazu da , daß sich hier Fahrrad begeisterte über Probleme und Mißstände austauschen . Das ist OK und das soll auch so sein !!! ABER :
Es ist nicht OK , daß hier manche einfach mal irgendwas erfinden , um hier mal nen bißchen wichtig zu erscheinen !!!!
Zum Beispiel : 
Ein gewisser turbo-matic hat in einem anderen Beitrag im gleichen Forum den folgenden Beitrag gepostet :

"Bei den Piraten habe ich schonmal ziemlich lange auf Point Alien Pedale warten müssen. Ebenfalls bei Vorkasse. Unverschämt diese Bürschchen!" 

Also ich will ja nichts sagen , aber wir hatten wirklich noch nie solche Pedale im Angebot. und wer uns etwas kennt , der weiß das auch. Und solche Aktionen finde ich pers. einfach unnötig. Wenn ihr schon beschwerden anbringt , dann tut es bitte sachlich und ohne hier irgendwelche Gruselgeschichten vom Zaun zu brechen ! Weil eins ist wohl klar , 1469 positive stehen 39 neg. Bewertungen gegenüber !!!!! Ich glaube diese Zahlen sprechen für sich ! 

Demnächst wird auf unserer HP einiges veröffentlicht werden , daß viele Fragen beantworten wird  ! Auch was unsere 
!! VORRÜBERGEHENDE !! Sperrung bei Ebay angeht !


Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit und ich freue mich auf euer Feedback -  bis dann der Captain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (15. August 2002)

hat nen wirklich rechtschaffender und ordentlicher händer es nötig zu sowas dann überhaupt stellung zu nehmen wenns ja angeblich eh garnicht stimmt? also ich kauf net bei dir bin ja net bescheuert...


----------



## evil_rider (15. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von theworldburns _
> *hat nen wirklich rechtschaffender und ordentlicher händer es nötig zu sowas dann überhaupt stellung zu nehmen wenns ja angeblich eh garnicht stimmt? also ich kauf net bei dir bin ja net bescheuert... *




och komm, der gute wollte doch nur für aufklärung sorgen, und das ist doch ok, oder net ? und wenn ers net gemacht hätte würde er warscheinlich inna luft zerissen werden


----------



## captain-hooc (15. August 2002)

Achso du meinst also das ein Händler , dem es egal ist wie seine Kunden über ihn denken und reden ,  besser ist ?? Also ich finde , daß man sich schon mit diesen Anschuldigungen und teilweise auch Falschaussagen auseinander setzen sollte oder ? Das ist doch besser als den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken , meinst du nicht auch ?

Aber das ist nat. deine Entscheidung und was bleibt mir anderes übrig , als das zu akzeptieren .  mfg der Captain


----------



## theworldburns (15. August 2002)

nee also ganz so krass sollte das nich rüberkommen aber ich mein wenn man wirklich alles richtig macht gibts auch keine beschwerden, scheint ja ab und an vorgekommen zu sein übrigens hattest du auch ne menge neutrale bewertungen mein ich aufgrund der lieferzeiten...  (dabei fällt mir ein dass ich neulich nen bieter gesehen hab der fünftausendirgendwas pos. bewertungen hatte und nich eine negative oder auch nur neutrale, das is ma krass) öhm naja jedenfalls wenn ich ne bremse bestell und die kommt 6 wochen später würde mich das nich freuen

aber muss wirklich sagen dasses mutig ist hier in diesem forum stellung dazu zu nehmen und zu sagne dass was schief gelaufen ist, is hier garnich so einfach ohne richtig fertig gemacht zu werden, was hier ja schon ansatzweise losgeht


----------



## cool-2 (17. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> 
> och komm, der gute wollte doch nur für aufklärung sorgen, und das ist doch ok, oder net ? und wenn ers net gemacht hätte würde er warscheinlich inna luft zerissen werden *



Nun das Recht zur Stellungnahme muß man Ihm einräumen. Im ganzen sollten die Bike-Piraten mal Ihr System überarbeiten und verbessern. Andere Shops haben eine höhere Kundenzufriedenheit und das sollte ein Ansporn sein. Eine Rechtfertigung für die gelaufenen Fehler ist keine Hilfe aller Beteiligten.

Cool-2


----------



## Eintopf (22. August 2002)

schaut mal unter


www.zitrone.org

nach!!!!

Es geht dort um Onlineauktionen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captain-hooc (27. August 2002)




----------



## topo (30. August 2002)

Ich finde es total legitim, sich als Händler zu rechtfertigen.

Es gibt viele Leutchen, die es wohl cool finden, nachdem sie bei ebay einen verbindlichen Vertrag eingegangen sind - und sich vor Auktionsende per Mail über den "Zustand" und Liefermodalitäten hätten erkundigen können- versuchen ein paar Euro Preisminderung rauszuschlagen.

Das kann einem schon sehr auf den Sack gehen ...
Dass man dann auch irgendwann die Nerven verliert, wenn einer gaaaanz ganz dringend irgendeine Bremse braucht, ist klar.
Der soll doch aber wirklich besser in den Laden gehen.

Keine Frage: 6 Wochen Lieferzeit sind nicht zu akzeptieren.
Aber mal ehrlich: wenn ich lese, dass es jemand besonders witzig findet, dass er kein Geld überwiesen hat und trotzdem positiv bewertet wurde, dann weiss ich auch, was ich von Beiträgen dieser Leute in diesem Forum zu halten habe...
dritte Klasse Grundschule....


----------



## theworldburns (30. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von topo _
> *Aber mal ehrlich: wenn ich lese, dass es jemand besonders witzig findet, dass er kein Geld überwiesen hat und trotzdem positiv bewertet wurde, dann weiss ich auch, was ich von Beiträgen dieser Leute in diesem Forum zu halten habe...
> dritte Klasse Grundschule.... *



Auch mal ganz ehrlich: Is net dein Problem - Hackmaul


----------



## Berti (30. August 2002)

na jetz bleib mal geschmeidig alda!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazy-spy (30. August 2002)

Eben!!!


----------



## theworldburns (31. August 2002)

wenner irgend n problem hat soller mir ne pm schreiben, und mal im allgemeinen, ich fand das nich nur toll sondern das zeigt auch mal wie unkonzentriert und schlampig da gearbeitet wurde... ich meld mich net und bekomm ne pos bewertung... am ende hätt ich da angerufen, speck gemacht und das ding umsonst bekommen hm?


----------



## crazy-spy (31. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von theworldburns _
> *wenner irgend n problem hat soller mir ne pm schreiben*



Ich habe ein Problem, möchte aer nicht darüber sprechen 
*joke*

Ich denk ma, dass alles bringt bei ebay nichts! Das wird sich nie ändern!


----------

